# #11 Battery Well Drop Point



## SubVet10 (Jun 29, 2019)

The better half got me the cryo treated blade from TX Knife supply for to celebrate another trip around the sun. 
Wood is from a retired E7 colleague. It is reclaimed wood framing from a submarine battery well. 
Usually I have a horrible time with getting scratches out of the spine but this one cleaned up like a dream - even after hardening. Therefore I went ahead and polished it all the way out to 12000 grit. 

P.S. 6" sander is getting a better setup so I did this all a 1x24 Harbor Freight special 

NOTE: I could tell you which boat the wood came from, but, well, you know what would happen after :)

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 29, 2019)

Love it. I do not remember a piece of wood besides the plaques on the wall on CG-61. Steel everywhere.


----------



## SubVet10 (Jun 30, 2019)

Blueglass said:


> Love it. I do not remember a piece of wood besides the plaques on the wall on CG-61. Steel everywhere.


@Blueglass subs have many many batteries for emergency /excrement hit the fan power. Targets - -I mean surface ships do not as far as I recall. Maybe a diesel generator, or you can always call AAA for a jump start :)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 30, 2019)

SubVet10 said:


> @Blueglass subs have many many batteries for emergency /excrement hit the fan power. Targets - -I mean surface ships do not as far as I recall. Maybe a diesel generator, or you can always call AAA for a jump start :)


We had a pretty extensive UPS battery system. Doing the maintenance was one of my jobs but no wood. All isolation was rubber from what I remember. Being in engine rooms for a week straight was bad enough, I was definetly not cut out for sub duty.


----------



## SubVet10 (Jul 2, 2019)

Blueglass said:


> We had a pretty extensive UPS battery system. Doing the maintenance was one of my jobs but no wood. All isolation was rubber from what I remember. Being in engine rooms for a week straight was bad enough, I was definetly not cut out for sub duty.



I had my run-ins with UPS, and dozens and dozens of batteries when a maintenance sup't decided they were only reliable for 2 years, in another life. 
I despise the engine room. Spent untold weeks cleaning and painting the danged thing. Long story short, I was headed to Norfolk and likely a Carrier for C-school: so I asked the detailer, "What else ya got?" Who knows if that was the right decision or not.


----------



## Blueglass (Jul 3, 2019)

I was a GSE. I did not mind the engine room but it did get boring and our watch rotation sucked compared to everyone else.


----------



## SubVet10 (Jul 4, 2019)

Blueglass said:


> I was a GSE. I did not mind the engine room but it did get boring and our watch rotation sucked compared to everyone else.


GSE and nuc electrician are two that in some ways would have been a lot better in the civilian world. We are the only industrial nation I have seen that does not teach electrical and electronics tech simultaneously. Most FC instructors were 12 on, 24 off and six section duty. As an FT I was 3 section, rarely 4. Between training, quals, drills, etc you are lucky to get 6 solid hours in a 24 hour cycle. Then, of course, there was months of port & starboard roving watches in the shipyard. I think that is where my memory went to pot, but I don't remember.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jul 4, 2019)

I agree completely. My Navy experience turned out to be useless as a civilian. When I became a civilian pretty much the only thing I could find was going back into construction. 

Yep 3 section duty, we would work our butts off to get everyone qualified so we could have 4 and then a week later back to 3. 21 years out and I still tend to sleep only 6 hours at a time. Shipyard accident fried my lungs... I was once bitter but I served with some great people, traveled the world and learned how to live life without alcohol so there were some great things too. The weird thing is I can remember very little of the 5 years I was in. I would describe it as ghost memories, little flashes.

I know for a fact I ported more than you did. We relieved the South Carolina at one point and those guys said because of being nuke nobody wanted there ship in their harbor.


----------



## SubVet10 (Jul 6, 2019)

Blueglass said:


> I agree completely. My Navy experience turned out to be useless as a civilian. When I became a civilian pretty much the only thing I could find was going back into construction.
> Yep 3 section duty, we would work our butts off to get everyone qualified so we could have 4 and then a week later back to 3. 21 years out and I still tend to sleep only 6 hours at a time. Shipyard accident fried my lungs... I was once bitter but I served with some great people, traveled the world and learned how to live life without alcohol so there were some great things too. The weird thing is I can remember very little of the 5 years I was in. I would describe it as ghost memories, little flashes.
> I know for a fact I ported more than you did. We relieved the South Carolina at one point and those guys said because of being nuke nobody wanted there ship in their harbor.


Sorry to hear about your lungs Shipmate. Hope it's not too terrible for you. *EDIT - Regretfully, I don't know of many who Uncle Sam did not break in some way* 
I could have traveled more but that meant being homeported in CT - no thank you! - and I got to be home on the west coast for six years. I went to Hawaii three times, San Diego once, and one other place. Mostly drove in a circle going nowhere slow. Almost went somewhere cool but (supposedly) their neighbors found out and threw a tantrum; so we had to turn around.
I need to start writing it down as I remember something, before I forget it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jul 6, 2019)

Man all I wanted was West Coast. I was one of the first 3 guys to go through my C school. After finishing one of the instructors said put in for East Coast as they want to keep you close to DC. I put in for Mayport, FL and got it. The other 2 put in for West Coast and got Norfolk. A couple years later my ship got transferred to Norfolk which was not nearly as bad as everyone made it out to be. I spent a lot of time floating off Bosnia, then they sent us to the Persian Gulf, literally as we were getting ready to port in Bahrain we got called back to Bosnia. We ended up porting in Italy a lot and Greece a couple times. I was disappointed then but I got to explore Italy pretty extensively, so that was cool. I quit drinking already so I walked around checking out other people's dishes and then pointing, I want that.


----------

